# ICS vs DefyX MIUI



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Now I know beans and wizard (and some others) are all kind of working togther on both a defyx build and an "ics" build (not v4).

I've been on the defy buld for awhile now and have tried previous versions of ICS, but couldn't really tell a big difference.

So, are there significant differences (that anyone has noticed) between the ICS builds and the DefyX builds?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

And by ics I mean galnet... sorry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

